# Holesaw Injury



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Trying to get a stuck bit off by reversing the drill, and 

Cracked nail in half, and the cut continues long the side of the thumb. Contemplating ER


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

if thats your picking hand that sucks, actually it sucks either way!! i wish you a speedy recovery


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Left, but bone is starting hurt now !


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Very nice, I ripped up my palm putting a hole saw on and accidentally bumped the trigger, yours looks like it hurts a bit more though.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Go to the ER and get it properly cleaned and checked out. Hope your tetanus shots are current too.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

mxslick said:


> Go to the ER and get it properly cleaned and checked out. Hope your tetanus shots are current too.


I used Hydrogen Peroxide, and and antiseptic wipe. Then gaze bandaged for now. I think my Tetanus shot is within 10 years. Sore now !


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

You're lucky. Left thumbs are not needed for keyboards.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

dronai said:


> I used Hydrogen Peroxide, and and antiseptic wipe. Then gaze bandaged for now. I think my Tetanus shot is within 10 years. Sore now !


Walk it off champ.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I first looked and thought, oh crap, this is going to be bad, like when I got my index finger got stuck, and ground down in a belt sander ! It grew back but is misshaped now ! lost half the bone in that one.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

3xdad said:


> You're lucky. Left thumbs are not needed for keyboards.


:laughing: Yeah they are ! That your rhythm section


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

dronai said:


> Trying to get a stuck bit off by reversing the drill, and
> 
> Cracked nail in half, and the cut continues long the side of the thumb. Contemplating ER


For $31.46 I will be a workmans comp witness for you. 

Hit the ER let them clean it out. It will heal faster.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

wow that sucks..... thats gonna take a while to heal... i would get it looked at... sometimes they can do stuff to make it heal quicker.. Thats such a bad spot to get cut...


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Wrap some electrical tape around it and get back to work.  Pies.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

I have drilled spade bits through the web of my fingers, had a sliding van door slammed against my finger.Sliced my fingers open on cold days against steel boxes. Electrical tape has been my band aid.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Go to the ER.. if you wait and infection takes hold it becomes many times harder to get rid of...

There are too many "bugs" around that are antibiotic resistant and taking chances are not worth the risk of infection.. :no::no:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

well that pix hurts just to _look at_ Dronai, especially for the lot of us who can relate....

can't say as i'd go ER or not, but i'd definitely be pouring myself a double if i were you!

~CS~


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

B4T said:


> Go to the ER.. if you wait and infection takes hold it becomes many times harder to get rid of...
> 
> There are too many "bugs" around that are antibiotic resistant and taking chances are not worth the risk of infection.. :no::no:


That depends on his immune system. If he is one to alway go to the "ER to get it looked at" then his immune system is of no use and yes, he should go to the ER.
If he is one who has just toughed it out over his lifetime, then his immune system will probably fight any infection.
Live in a bubble and you should just stay in the bubble.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I know you got it trying to remove a bit but what actually happened? Did it slam you up against against something or...?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

aftershockews said:


> That depends on his immune system. If he is one to alway go to the "ER to get it looked at" then his immune system is of no use and yes, he should go to the ER.
> If he is one who has just toughed it out over his lifetime, then his immune system will probably fight any infection.
> Live in a bubble and you should just stay in the bubble.


I never go to doctors when I am sick.. in the past I just toughed it out and let nature take its course..

All the changed this year when I caught the flu.. I waited to see the doctor and the virus infected my heart.. 

The rest is history.. bottom line is see the doctor ASAP.. the days of being "tough" are long gone..


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

B4T said:


> I never go to doctors when I am sick.. in the past I just toughed it out and let nature take its course..
> 
> All the changed this year when I caught the flu.. I waited to see the doctor and the virus infected my heart..
> 
> The rest is history.. bottom line is see the doctor ASAP.. the days of being "tough" are long gone..


Yes, with age comes loss of a lot of things. I used to not have a problem with poison ivy, but I do now. I went a week last year while working for Comcast, I could not walk 5' without feeling I had run up a flight of stairs. I found out I had acute bronchitis after going to a clinic on my day off (Sunday). I have also never got a flue shot, I did though get the flue in 1995 and it was bad. I still have not got a flue shot and have never had the flue since.

I'm bgetting older and as such my immune system is as well.

My point being is. Don't alway rush to the doctor.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Big John said:


> I know you got it trying to remove a bit but what actually happened? Did it slam you up against against something or...?



The arbor got loose, so when you use it like that it self tightens, and you can't remove it. I reversed it and was trying that way, and did something really stupid.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

aftershockews said:


> Yes, with age comes loss of a lot of things. I used to not have a problem with poison ivy, but I do now. I went a week last year while working for Comcast, I could not walk 5' without feeling I had run up a flight of stairs. I found out I had acute bronchitis after going to a clinic on my day off (Sunday). I have also never got a flue shot, I did though get the flue in 1995 and it was bad. I still have not got a flue shot and have never had the flue since.
> 
> I'm bgetting older and as such my immune system is as well.
> 
> My point being is. Don't alway rush to the doctor.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I've been in ems almost 3 decades

my job is to convince everyone to go to see a doctor, from a splinter on up

ironically, you'd have to wait until i passed out to stuff me in a car before i'd conceede to see one

you see, it's not that i don't like doctors, i do....some that have mentored me are very special to me.....i don't like the _system_

the _system_ is rotten to the core 

jmho...

~CS~


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Heading to the Urgent care


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

dronai said:


> The arbor got loose, so when you use it like that it self tightens, and you can't remove it. I reversed it and was trying that way, and did something really stupid.


You tried holding the hole saw with your left hand and tried reversing the arbor with the drill? Dip shít. I've almost done that numerous times but I've always stopped myself. Now I have a visual to remind me not to do that.

At least go to urgent care. A good cleaning an an antibiotic rx will only set you back $200-300 and you'll be in and out in an hour. The ER will be 8 plus hours and over a grand.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

> Dip shít.


but in _good_ company...

I'm watching another thumb nail grow in that i trashed around xmas

and by the shape of the mitts i've seen posted here, none of you lot are going to be first violinist for the Boston Pops in the near future.....:whistling2:

~CS~


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> but in good company...
> 
> I'm watching another thumb nail grow in that i trashed around xmas
> 
> ...


I've been watching this fingernail grow for almost 4 years because I put a 1/4" drill bit through it. The hole started near the nail bed and just won't completely go away.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I had it in a vice. The arbor pins kept dropping back into the holes, not allowing it to loosen


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

I always tape up me arbors, tape em up good and tight there lads.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

B4T said:


> Go to the ER.. if you wait and infection takes hold it becomes many times harder to get rid of...
> 
> There are too many "bugs" around that are antibiotic resistant and taking chances are not worth the risk of infection.. :no::no:


Problem is, many times you can CATCH bad bug infections _from_ the ER these days.....

... I have heard too many horror stories lately ....


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Rub some dirt on it and get back to work you wimp!!!


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

dronai said:


> :laughing: Yeah they are ! That your rhythm section


:laughing:


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Drug test, you must be high


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

ER? Pussies. I've had worse than that in my eye. PFFFFTTt:laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Large patch bandaid and gorilla tape.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Deox and black 32


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

backstay said:


> Rub some dirt on it and get back to work you wimp!!!


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

see a doctor asap infection can set in too easy.
did you forget the first 5 rules on power tools?:001_huh:
#1 unplug
#2 never forget rule #1
#3 never forget rule #1
#4 never forget rule #1
#5 never forget rule #1

on cordless rules differ its remove battery

your hands are the tools that are hardest to replace


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

sparky970 said:


> Drug test, you must be high


You talking to me ?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Ouch.that sucks.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

dronai said:


> Heading to the Urgent care


So, what was the outcome?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll live ! Doctor just cleaned it up, and made me a splint so I can work.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

dronai said:


> I'll live ! Doctor just cleaned it up, and made me a splint so I can work.


No stitches or shots??


----------



## DMILL (Oct 26, 2010)

chewy said:


> Walk it off champ.


Rub some dirt on it and let out a warrior cry


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

dronai said:


> I'll live ! Doctor just cleaned it up, and made me a splint so I can work.


What? No stitches or cauterization? 
And you listened to us and went to the dr?
What a baby...... 

Next time make up a good lie and tell is about the amputation and how they grafted it to your arm for later repair.



edit: glad it came out ok.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Should have amputated and replaced with your left big toe. :laughing:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Just a shot to numb it, then soaked it to loosen my dried gaze off, examined, and said just another nail that will fall off, and grow back. No stitches. No other shots. My wife also thought I better go, because of a chance of infection.

I also usually just use elecrical tape, and toilet paper.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ahh the good ol' electrical tape bandaid. True electrician talk there.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

dronai said:


> I first looked and thought, oh crap, this is going to be bad, like when I got my index finger got stuck, and ground down in a belt sander ! It grew back but is misshaped now ! lost half the bone in that one.


Hot dang buddy!! Your a tough old bird! Glad to hear your healing up fine.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

jbfan said:


> So, what was the outcome?


Ugly


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

dronai said:


> Ugly


 
Sew your left pants pocket shut.

It will keep you from ripping it open again.:whistling2:


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Awg-Dawg said:


> Sew your left pants pocket shut.
> 
> It will keep you from ripping it open again.:whistling2:


Ohhhwwwwwww. That hurt just thinking about it.

Seriously, dronia glad your ok. From the look of it it could of been much worse.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Ohhhwwwwwww. That hurt just thinking about it.
> 
> Seriously, dronia glad your ok. From the look of it it could of been much worse.


I'm sooo glad I still have a thumb !


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

dronai said:


> I'm sooo gald I still have a thumb !


Yeah no kidding. Did that other accident you mentioned affect your guitar playing?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Yeah no kidding. Did that other accident you mentioned affect your guitar playing?


 
Yeah, I was really numb on the tip of my left finger, and it tooks awhile to get used to a little fatter feeling on my index. Pony has got the chops !!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

dronai said:


> Ugly


That's is a winner. 
I'm glad your going to heal up. 

Now I have something to stove for. 
Last year someone was calling me alien hands cause they were all bashed up..


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

dronai said:


> Ugly


 
Wow ! I thought that was my thumb for a minute .

( I don't remember taking any pics ! :laughing: )

Almost identical injury , but from a 16" 5/8 auger bit.

Lots of blood , and it took more than 5 months for the nail to return to normal.

When the nail re-grew , it had a ridge in it for a long time .

It wasn't the first time either .










Be Careful !


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I drilled the tip of my middle finger with 17/64" bit while installing power distribution blocks. Had to dig twisted nail fragments out of the nail bed with a pair of flush cutters. :laughing:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> I drilled the tip of my middle finger with 17/64" bit while installing power distribution blocks. Had to dig twisted nail fragments out of the nail bed with a pair of flush cutters. :laughing:


Bet that felt good :laughing:


----------



## Dhfisher (May 6, 2011)

Had some millwrights at the plant I used to work at that liked to temperature test their work by grabbing it just after they were welding on it, for the most part most of them had terrible looking "**** skinners"


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Dhfisher said:


> Had some millwrights at the plant I used to work at that liked to temperature test their work by grabbing it just after they were welding on it...


 I made that mistake once, years ago. After the piece I'd been welding on instantly melted a rectangle into my palm, I never did that again. The moral of the story: A lot of millwrights are very broken.


----------



## Cemo (Feb 5, 2011)

I slashed my right palm about ten year ago and it still hurts time to time.


----------

